# High-Res Furry Picture Mod For Minecraft



## blessthebeast (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I am back to promote a mod I created that allows high resolution images. It does not require mod loader or even a HD patch, it doesn't even need the META folder deleted! If I get enough views on the video I will make a tutorial on how I did it. [video=youtube;iVoHm16QRgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVoHm16QRgo[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

I think this could be merged with the general Minecraft thread


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 1, 2011)

So you just copy-pasted the images into the texture file. ... ok?
Why did you spam every single fucking tag you could think of on the video? Why use a video to explain this? You're only in it for views.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sure these people really appreciate their art being used like this c:


----------



## Waffles (Oct 1, 2011)

tl;dr art theft probably, useless mod (the actual pictures in game look better), and furry in something that doesn't need it!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2011)

HEY YOU THERE!

EVER THOUGHT MINECRAFT WAS LACKING IN HIGH-RES ANIMAL-HEAD PORN?

WELL I HAVE JUST THE THING FOR YOU!!!!

[/billymaysmode]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

blessthebeast said:


> LOL are you a idiot? Thats not how its  done. Perhaps you should sit down and STFU. Plus of course I am in it  for the views you idiot, thats what youtube was made for. Even in the  video I state people should spam this video everywhere so I can get  views.. good job there caption obvious.









As an aside, Youtube was never invented so people have another way of stroking their egos. It was made to host videos, like Photobucket is for images.

Also, I like how your video now comes up with "this video is private."


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 1, 2011)

Locking this, since the video is set to private, the thread's useless.


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2011)

Hahaha oh man


----------

